# F1 photographer talks about his Setup



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2022)

Kym Illmun posted an update to his camera setup for F1 photography:


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing.


what I found interesting is he is keeping his EF 1.2 primes while upgrading to R system.


----------

